

How to buy a Microsoft volume license on the cheap (2013) - yuhong
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2613773/office-software/how-to-buy-a-microsoft-volume-license-on-the-cheap.html

======
yuhong
Notice that if you want to buy Windows and Office at the same time, just
buying three of both qualify. I wonder if anyone tried to get Win10 enterprise
with software assurance this way. Even the software assurance renewal isn't
that expensive I think.

